# Strongest glue for tiny pieces of wood



## jarboejoe (Jan 16, 2014)

I want to make some guitar picks by gluing several plies of different exotic woods together. Since picks are only about 2.5 millimeters thick and the strips would have to be approx 1/8 of an inch wide, what would be the strongest glue to use.

I would also need a little moisture and heat resistance.


----------



## jarboejoe (Jan 16, 2014)

Sorry, i know this isnt technically joinery but didnt see a better forum to post it in. 

Also, i mean i guess i could use titebond 2, but just never really felt like titebond was very strong.


----------



## 2lim (Aug 30, 2009)

FOr laminated picks, what I would do is use a CA glue(crazy glue). Glue up the "blank", cut your picks to size, sand to thickness, then recoat the whole thing with more CA glue, and sand/polish it out. That would give it more stability as well as great moisture resistance, and some more stability.

Simon


----------



## GISer3546 (Jan 30, 2013)

Tite Bond is the big name. From what I`ve seen its bond is stronger than the wood. Thickness of the material shouldn`t matter so long as its as smooth as possible. Place the sufraces together with glue on them then shift them back and fourth untill they dont want to slide anymore. Whipe off the excess, clamp it, leave it over nighgt, and you should be good. There are several kinds of tite bond, I usually use tite bond 3 bc it has a longer set time allowing a little time to get it right.


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm a picker. Deerring Sierra and a bunch of guitars.
You have to make a bunch of them with different grain directions.
I'd guess the grain at right angles to the strings would be the most durable.
In any direction, they will wear as hard as the wood at that particular place.

Mash those suckers FLAT with several different adhesives. I'd make some sandwiches and prune/sand them down after the fact. Do the experiments.

For wood carving, I do a lot of glue-ups with mahogany and rosewood for tool handles. I think that they look good and, for me, the wood is dirt cheap. Strips maybe 1/8" thick, 6-8 per handle, maybe 10" long. I build 6 at a time, just in case I get the hot & steamies to buy some new blades.

I wish you well, man. It's a journey of exploration. I hope you earn some successes.


----------



## jarboejoe (Jan 16, 2014)

CA glue actually works good for wood?

and yea i havent decided how to finish them yet. It's something i think i will experiment with, definitely think unfinished vs finished will affect the tone and grip.

I am actually thinking about making a DIY vacuum chamber so i can start stabilizing my own wood


----------



## OldEd (Jan 14, 2014)

Robson Valley said:


> For wood carving, I do a lot of glue-ups with mahogany and rosewood for tool handles. I think that they look good and, for me, the wood is dirt cheap. .


PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE????? Can I get some of your off-cuts?????:smile:


----------

